#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Técnico para responsável junto ao CFT - Prioridade: Técnico do PARANÁ

## kaarl

Precisamos contratar um técnico com registro no CFET do PARANÁ.
Queremos alguém aqui do estado para ser nosso responsável técnico.
Se for de Curitiba e Região , será melhor ainda.

Para ser responsável junto ao mesmo pelo nosso provedor.

Por favor, entre em contato via tel (41) 3151 0016. Falar que viu o anúncio
ou pelo e-mail [email protected]. 
Pode enviar um telefone que entraremos em contato.




https://under-linux.org/clear.gifEditar Post https://under-linux.org/clear.gifResposta https://under-linux.org/clear.gifCitação https://under-linux.org/images/butto...iquote_40b.png Blogar

----------


## sphreak

> Precisamos contratar um técnico com registro no CFET do PARANÁ.
> Queremos alguém aqui do estado para ser nosso responsável técnico.
> Se for de Curitiba e Região , será melhor ainda.
> 
> Para ser responsável junto ao mesmo pelo nosso provedor.
> 
> Por favor, entre em contato via tel (41) 3151 0016. Falar que viu o anúncio
> ou pelo e-mail [email protected]. 
> Pode enviar um telefone que entraremos em contato.
> ...


CFET seria CEFET? 

Desculpa aí. Mas se for isso o CEFET nem existe mais! Agora é UTFPR.... Pra ter se formado como CEFET só ser for um técnico que se formou há mais de 20 anos....

Só acho...

----------


## kaarl

CFT - Conselho Federal dos Técnicos Industriais

Técnico com registro no conselho dos técnicos. Mania de responder o que não sabe....

----------


## kaarl

CFT - Conselho Federal dos Técnicos Industriais

Técnico com registro no conselho dos técnicos. Mania de responder o que não sabe....

----------

